# vnc + xorg-x11

## abcdeef

nachdem ich auf xorg-x11-7.0 umgestellt habe wird das vnc-modul nicht mehr geladen.

```
Section "Module"

...

        Load  "vnc"

EndSection
```

```
(II) LoadModule: "vnc"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vnc

(II) UnloadModule: "vnc"

(EE) Failed to load module "vnc" (module does not exist, 0)

```

 :Rolling Eyes:  war ja klar, weil vnc xorg-6.8 beim kompilieren nutzt.

wie kann ich nun vnc zwingen das neue xorg zu nutzen bzw. gibt es alternativen?

----------

## Sourcecode

.....da nun alles auf modular läuft musst du die packete selber zusammenstellen.... ->

emerge x11-misc/x11vnc

----------

## abcdeef

danke, funktioniert;

leider startet es r nicht mit xorg zusammen - man muss ihn per x11vnc starten; kann man das noch ändern?

----------

## franzf

 *abcdeef wrote:*   

> danke, funktioniert;
> 
> leider startet es r nicht mit xorg zusammen - man muss ihn per x11vnc starten; kann man das noch ändern?

 

Zwei Dateien stehen zur Auswahl:

/etc/xprofile

~/.xprofile

Diese starten mit dem XServer / Login des Nutzers Programme.

----------

## abcdeef

das dachte ich mir auch, aber wenn ich "x11vnc" dort eintrage startet kde nicht (nicht mal der splashscreen)

----------

## thrashed

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *abcdeef wrote:*   danke, funktioniert;
> 
> leider startet es r nicht mit xorg zusammen - man muss ihn per x11vnc starten; kann man das noch ändern? 
> 
> Zwei Dateien stehen zur Auswahl:
> ...

 

mit der alten version konnte man auch noch den displaymanager managen. so startet der vnc dienst erst, wenn der nutzer eingeloggt ist und das ist nicht sooooooo schön. bekommt man das nicht irgendwie anders hin.

ich hatte nämlich die selben probleme. das meisste mache ich über NX und SSH aber manchmal brauche ich VNC und das wär schon net schlecht wenn ich nach einen reboot auch via vnc zum displaymanager komme. ich habe gerade gesehen das man es mit den richtigen schaltern auch so auf den displaymanager schafft, aber wird dann gleich rausgeschmissen und dann müsste man sich wieder mit anderen schaltern connecten

----------

## franzf

```

```

 *abcdeef wrote:*   

> das dachte ich mir auch, aber wenn ich "x11vnc" dort eintrage startet kde nicht (nicht mal der splashscreen)

 

Das ist ein bash-Script!

Also:

```
# nano -w /etc/xprofile

#!/bin/bash

x11vnc &

[str] + x

y

[Enter]

# chmod +x /etc/xprofile
```

Dann sollte es klappen.

Selbiges ebenso für ~/.xprofile.

----------

## Mgiese

also funktionieren tut das, aber kann wenn ich mich einlogge NIX machen, nichmal die maus in dem screen bewegen, kann mich nur mit ALT+STRG+F1 als root einloggen .. und dann den vnc viewer killen.... any ideas ? ps: habe es local probiert , damit scheidet ein speed problem auch aus

nach dem 2. versuch scheint es so, als würde der vnc screen abstürzen...  :Sad: 

----------

## Mgiese

auf einer remote maschine hat es tadellos funktioniert, nur local müsste ich doch in der lage sein BILDinBILD zu sehen oder ? habe es noch nicht in einer 2. X-Session probiert..

----------

## Oli_K76

Bei mir startet X11vnc leider nicht mit xorg. Glaube, habe da auch was falsch verstanden.

Die zwei Dateien

/etc/xprofile 

~/.xprofile

waren nicht vorhanden. Also habe ich sie mit folgendem Code angelegt:

 *Quote:*   

> # nano -w /etc/xprofile 
> 
> #!/bin/bash 
> 
> x11vnc & 
> ...

 

Funzt aber trotzdem nicht. Muss VNC mit:

```
x11vnc -rfbauth /root/.vnc/passwd -display :0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth
```

starten, dann gehts.

Kann jemand helfen?

Gruß

Oli_K76

----------

## franzf

Dann ersetz mal den Befehl x11vnc durch den deinigen (mit & am Ende).

Das sollte dann eigentlich hinhauen.

----------

## Oli_K76

Danke erstmal.

Doch das bewirkt nur, dass Gnome mit X11vnc gestartet wird.

Ich wollte jedoch, wenn z.B. nach reboot Gnome startet, was bereits passiert, der VNC-Server mit startet.

----------

